# Can you ID a piece of music?



## rickstevens (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi

Can anyone ID a piece of music for me. I have no idea what it is, but sounds operatic.

I'm looking for the music used to introduce the judges and contestants on X-Factor TV show, can anyone help?

Many thanks

Rick


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

Can you get a clip from anywhere? YouTube maybe?


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

It's not opera. It is (once again) the beginning of _O Fortuna_ from Karl Orff's Carmina Burana.


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Isn't it disgusting how that gets used as an intro theme for any TV programme or ad that strikes a baleful mood.


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

It's incredibly tiresome.

O Fortuna became so clichéd since it was used in that movie, in 1981, that I just can't appreciate in anymore.


----------

